# Leaking MaraX



## Burnzy

Noticed little pool of water under my MaraX this morning.

Made another Coffee and put some kitchen towel under neath, seems to be coming from the back of the drip tray area.

Not alot this time, but it's definitely leaking. 
Is this normal? If i have to send another MaraX back im not sure i'll want it back to be honest. 😔 any advice? guess i need to open it up and contact Bella Barista


----------



## Burnzy

Ive also noticed whilst pulling a shot the pressure builds to just over 10 bars, and quickly drops to just over 9 bars during the shot, so its dropping about 1 bar during extraction






My apologies if this is normal, i have never noticed it before, and looking at others pulling shots on maraX i cant see any drop.

no drop with blind basket, sits solid just over 10


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Burnzy - For the pump pressure it's only a small drop, could be just less resistance from the puck as the soluble bits dissolve?

I can get similar but larger drops (almost 1-2 bar) sometimes from my old Mara with my EK43, grind is very uniform so I think it just means the resistance drops considerably when it all dissolves . For a true flat profile at say 8bar I need to ramp it up slightly during the pull.

If the coffee is tasty then I wouldn't worry about a small drop like that to be honest.

If I had to guess the check on the leak would be to open up the case and see where it is coming from, i.e. a leaking vacuum breaker or pipe fitting. Sure Dave will offer some pointers 🤞


----------



## Andrewczy

The pressure thing does happen in my machine. Seems to start close to 10 and drops to about 9.5 bars most of the time.

Don't really have an answer to the leak. Hope someone else here chimes in on that


----------



## Burnzy

Thanks guys, yeah it wasn't particularly a decent shot either as it was my third testing leaks.

Thats reassuring though, thank you. As for the leaks, yeah i have no idea.


----------



## Jason11

My pressure drops @0.75 bar from start to finish on a shot. As said above I think it's normal as pressure to the gauge would lower once the the shot is exiting the puck during extraction. Stays constant during blind basket backflushing though.

With regards the leak have you checked that the valve on the bottom of the boiler is fully shut off ?


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Jason11 - I don't think it has a service valve or tap on the boiler it's a vertical one with the element underneath. There should be an access panel underneath it to access the element etc.

Parts diagrams on the 1st-line website, it's behind a captcha wall or I would have linked it directly.


----------



## Jason11

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Jason11 - I don't think it has a service valve or tap on the boiler it's a vertical one with the element underneath. There should be an access panel underneath it to access the element etc.
> 
> Parts diagrams on the 1st-line website, it's behind a captcha wall or I would have linked it directly.


It may not be on the bottom of the boiler then but there is a valve underneath it can't recall exactly what it came off. My MaraX had a really bad leak when I first got it and it was this valve I was advised to check. I removed the complete body off but I'm sure you are correct there's an access panel underneath you can use to get access.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Ah you might be right, there is definitely one for the element, hot water tap/sensor. Can't tell if 9700040 is a drain plug or something else.


----------



## DavecUK

Service valve tap is on bottom of HX system, black lever with red insert.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Stanic noticed there's a tap at the bottom of the machine on the HX return pipe. As @Jason11 says, make sure that tap is fully shut.


----------



## Andrewczy

> On 09/08/2020 at 20:15, Burnzy said:
> 
> Noticed little pool of water under my MaraX this morning.
> 
> Made another Coffee and put some kitchen towel under neath, seems to be coming from the back of the drip tray area.
> 
> Not alot this time, but it's definitely leaking.
> Is this normal? If i have to send another MaraX back im not sure i'll want it back to be honest. 😔 any advice? guess i need to open it up and contact Bella Barista


 Just wondering if you managed to get this fixed?


----------



## Burnzy

Andrewczy said:


> Just wondering if you managed to get this fixed?


 To be honest, I keep putting it off as its a very small amount and is not effecting anything atm.

I need to get the case off to have a proper look at some point. Did email Bella Barista but no response, so will have to give them a call to discuss how to fix it.

Not too impressed with Lelit build quality/reliability so far if im honest, just hope i have no further issues

I noticed drips coming from the ringed part below (its where the back of the drip tray is, underneath)


----------



## Burnzy

So got the leak on video it is definitely coming from the two teeth that fix to the bottom of the machine at the back of the tray

My question is, would you guys put up with this? Im tempted to just live with it, being my 2nd maraX i cant bare the thought of risking a 3rd one of these, i could open it up and try to fix it, i guess the seal at the back of the drip tray needs to be resealed? It doesnt do it all the time, so i assume its when water gets through the seal at the back.

Bella Barista are ignoring me so ill ring them today and see what they say.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> Bella Barista are ignoring me so ill ring them today and see what they say.


 Trust me they aren't. I thought the same the other day. They are short staffed at the moment and dealing with a lot of orders.

Ive PM'd you.


----------



## Burnzy

So took the casing off today, (thank you for tutorial vid dave)

took loads of photos and videos. To be honest i think it may be the IhaveNOideaWhatTHEhellAnyofThisDoes valve is not lined up with the WTFisThat breaker pump. 🤣

to be fair, i genuinely think its the seal at the back of the drip tray unit, lets water through if i ever spill some there - the internals seemed totally dry.


----------



## JamesMac

When I pull my maraX drip tray out at night I too have a few drips where the tray has sat


----------



## Doram

Sorry if I am misunderstanding something, but do you mean that water that goes *under* the drip tray finds it's way to drip from the bottom of the frame? If the source of water isn't from inside the machine, and isn't from the drip tray, then where do you think it is coming from?


----------



## Rob1

So water is splashing over the edge of the drip tray from the group vent?

Get some kitchen towel and slip it into the crack between the front plate and the base to make sure it's all dry. After you get it dry turn the machine on and slip a bit of paper towel into the crack as a test a few hours later to make sure you're not getting a small drip from the back of the group or something (if you can't see into the machine properly). Then pull a few shots against a blind filter and test again.


----------



## Burnzy

Doram said:


> Sorry if I am misunderstanding something, but do you mean that water that goes *under* the drip tray finds it's way to drip from the bottom of the frame? If the source of water isn't from inside the machine, and isn't from the drip tray, then where do you think it is coming from?


 I know it can go through the seal that runs along side the back of the drip tray housing. (Marked yellow) then will find its way out of the two green teeth.

Although it does not leak every time, and also does it when there is no visible water spilled, if i get kitchen towel and place the edge next to that seal it will soak water from behind it. Im not sure if the machine dispenses from behind that seal for any reason (i doubt it) so it must be coming from somewhere? But insides were all dry. All i know is i can pull a shot, go off drink my coffee and sometimes there will be a small pool underneath both of those teeth, even when i have not moved the tray out of position. God knows whats going on with it.

bella barista said "There is an outlet for steam anti vac valve just behind front plate that should drip into a correctly fitted drip tray, sometimes if machine is not level this can track across front panel and drip off where it should not, this can be corrected by levelling machine left to right and adjusting feet to have a very slight forward inclination and ensure the vent does indeed go into tray.

problem is i don't know part he means.


----------



## Burnzy

here you go, totally dry, but water is behind this seal - sorry im useless at this stuff, ill learn slowly how these machines work.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Burnzy - On my old Mara there is a little black pipe bowl shaped plastic cup around the anti-vacuum valve to catch splutter with an overflow pipe directed to the front of the machine. Did you see something similar?










The Mara-x routes the OPV over pressure water to a outlet behind the front panel which should route into the drip tray from what I have read. If it's that it should drip more if you backflush with a blind basket.

Do you have a spirit level to see how it is sitting, should be level lengthways and side ways? If not stick a few felt pads under the front or back feet if it is out.


----------



## Burnzy

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Burnzy - On my old Mara there is a little black pipe bowl shaped plastic cup around the anti-vacuum valve to catch splutter with an overflow pipe directed to the front of the machine. Did you see something similar?
> 
> 
> 
> The Mara-x routes the OPV over pressure water to a outlet behind the front panel which should route into the drip tray from what I have read. If it's that it should drip more if you backflush with a blind basket.
> 
> Do you have a spirit level to see how it is sitting, should be level lengthways and side ways? If not stick a few felt pads under the front or back feet if it is out.
> 
> View attachment 44143


 Thank you ill check the levels, cant say i noticed that part. From where i have slid the machine now and again, the rubberised feet keep falling off at the back so getting some felt pads may be a good idea.
Any particular pads people use? noticed Dave said he uses them as well on one of his videos. 
thanks


----------



## Northern_Monkey

My old style one looks like this with the black cup around it. If they have done some fancy routing or changes then it might be different now.

You can see the anti vacuum routing pipe at 7 o'clock by the metal valve?


----------



## Rob1

There isn't a seal, is there? it's just a front plate and base of the machine. Can you get the paper towel under there if you hold it flat (corners first is easiest) just to get it dried out. I forgot the Mara X vents to the drip tray from the anti-vac valve. It sounds like there's a good possibility that it's not getting to the tray based on what you've described. If you can actually look into the machine and see the back of the group and locate the pump while the machine is on (safely, don't touch any wires or pipes/boiler) you should be able to see it in action and locate the leak easily.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Burnzy - It's part Lelit MC9700052 Vacuum Breaker Valve in the diagram, looks to have barbs on the top for a silicone pipe fitting. See where the hose goes and if it looks to be dripping out of there.


----------



## Burnzy

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Burnzy - It's part Lelit MC9700052 Vacuum Breaker Valve in the diagram, looks to have barbs on the top for a silicone pipe fitting. See where the hose goes and if it looks to be dripping out of there.


 Thank you so much, think from you diagram its this?


----------



## Northern_Monkey

That should be the one! 🤞


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> Thank you so much, think from you diagram its this?
> 
> View attachment 44147


 Check where this goes to.... there's a junction there, and one leads to the drip tray.


----------



## Ioan

Have you tried to talk to lelit directly?

You just need to register you produxt in lelit care. They are very helpfull.

https://care.lelit.com/


----------



## Luke Marley

Did you ever find out what this was? Think i may have the same issue! Ive never seen it leak, but i always seem to find water underneath, i have to keep moving it as its underneath kitchen cupboards and i have to pull it out to refill it. Its a right pita.


----------



## Leyo

Luke Marley said:


> Did you ever find out what this was? Think i may have the same issue! Ive never seen it leak, but i always seem to find water underneath, i have to keep moving it as its underneath kitchen cupboards and i have to pull it out to refill it. Its a right pita.


 I had the same issue, and I've adjusted the 2 rubber feet in the back to make sure all the water goes in the driptray, instead of having drops accumulate and then drip behind the drip tray (but at the absolute minimum to not mess with the waterflow coming through the shower)

✌Leon


----------

